# Just some spotty sheep pictures



## Roving Jacobs (Jan 14, 2017)

I haven't been around much because it turns out running a farm and being in grad school at the same time is a lot of work! But I took a bunch of sheep pictures recently and thought the sheeple here might enjoy them.

Willow, a 2016 ewe lamb.




Jazz, the ewe in my userpic. She's turning 12 this year and still just as fat and sassy as ever.




Reba, who has such a sweet face. She was a freebie that came with my new ram because she only ever has 2 horned lambs for some reason and the owner wanted more 4 horned lambs. 




Mimosa, another 2016 ewe lamb.




Twofer! He's my giant teddybear of a wether and basically the farm mascot. If you get The Shepherd magazine he was in the December issue in the article about jacobs.




The new boy, Glen. I really like how solid black his fleece stays. He's a nice, hardy primitive guy and I can't wait to see what his lambs look like.




Aster, a Jazz daughter and Mimosa's dam. She has such an attitude but her lambs are always nice so I keep her around.




Jewel, a Jazz granddaughter and Willow's dam. She's a princess and loves neck rubs but only at her invitation.




I hope you enjoyed my silly, spotty sheep! I like all my breeds but the jacobs are just so special. The jacob association annual meeting is close enough for me to drive there this year and I'm really hoping I have to time to go!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 14, 2017)

WOW!!...never have seen anything like it....sure look interesting, tho.....the pic of Glen is very Impressive!!... they are All just Beautiful... Hope all goes well with School and surely anxious to keep up with your Sheep.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jan 14, 2017)

They're unique alright. I get a lot of people asking me about my weird goats and they don't mean my angoras 

Two more months until I have a whole pack of spotty lambs running amok!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2017)

Hope you'll post more spotty sheep BABY pics when the time comes  Love the baby pics  You have a really nice looking herd! Good luck and continued success in school and on your farm!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 14, 2017)

I LOVE THEM.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 14, 2017)

They're gorgeous!



Reminding myself I don't want sheep...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2017)

Willow has a goat face so I think she is pretty! 
Reba has a beautiful face!

I will say even though things didn't work out for us I do love the Jacobs. I love how amazingly hardy they are! I also love their wool. I know it isn't super soft, more rugged but I love it!
We stayed away from the 4 horned. 

I LOVE the black on them too!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jan 14, 2017)

They definitely aren't for everyone! And the horns on the big 4 horned boys can make some things tricky. But you have to respect how hardy they are. I've heard the oldest recorded jacob ewe died in her 20s and the breeder I got Glen from had a 16 or 17 year old ram still kicking around. My old girl had (and raised) triplets at 10 because she's an overachiever. I switched up minerals this year and they have been thriving even more than usual. I haven't needed to trim hooves on them at all and none of them needed to be wormed this summer even though my other breeds struggled a bit.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 14, 2017)

Love the pics - your sheep are beautiful and look in very good shape


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 14, 2017)

I Love those colors.


----------



## DawnStarAZ (May 30, 2017)

I'm seeing spots lol! Nice flock


----------

